# Feline Torture



## Lucara (Nov 10, 2008)

Everyday, nearly a thousand cats around the world are put through horrendous torture. These tortures include such things as being titled with embarrassing names, baby talk, and the worst yet...playing dress up. Please, if you truly care, protect your beloved cat from such horrors and give your cats their egos back!

Here is one...whose ego shall never be regained..






















I kill you evil Santa suit...






I cross my paws and hope you die mommy.. >.<


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 10, 2008)

OOOOOOH NOOO, just look at that face!!!!!
Ahahahahaha!!!, Great shots!, LOL
Thanks for laughs, what a cute little puss


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww! That's adorable. I tried to get something like that for my kitty last year but he is too fat and it didn't fit him. lol!
I might take him for another Santa pic this year though.


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 10, 2008)

ahahaha, i'm actually guilty of this atrocity. i saw a pair of reindeer antlers at the pet store and couldn't resist. unfortunately, i couldn't get decent pictures in the 0.3 seconds before they realized what i was doing. 

jekyll:
mom...





i don't wanna smile!!!






jinx:
wat??





no...off...now...





god i hate you, mom. 






i still need to try it on mojo. i wouldn't dare do it to fiona or gremlin (the former girl can be vengeful, the latter has already had enough trauma in her life).


----------



## Taceas (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is Storm, our resident fat-butt modeling some pretty orchid spike clips. She never notices the crap we stick on her. She commonly walks around with hair clips or fruit stickers without a care in the world.


And here is Shadow, giving me the death stare for wrapping a ski-ball prize flower around his neck. He's such a good sport. 


(Disclaimer: No cats were harmed in the manufacture of these photos.)


----------



## invertoholic (Nov 10, 2008)

i once had a very sweet loving and quite evil black female short hair and i loved her dearly so much so that when she passed i vowed to never have another feline friend    having said that i do not understand what would posses a person to waste precious money on something to dress their cat up in are you trying to replace children moved out or never had? ir are you just the cruel sort of person that enjoys making suck a beautiful animal as a feline or dog feel about as loved as a plastic doll? not being mean just trying to understand the logic and mentality of those who play "dress up the pet"  



                want something for stupid silly and demeaning little costumes ?

                  have a child!


----------



## Lucara (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm 20 so..I doubt I have any kids that have moved out and I sure as hell dont want any right now. I dont see what the big deal is. Shes in no pain and I took it off after I took the pics. I dressed her up because I thought it was goofy and silly. I could care less if you dont like the idea or not =) shes my cat and I'll dress her up in the most retard outfits I can find it I want to.


----------



## venomous.com (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> what would posses a person to waste precious money on something to dress their cat up


Fun? 

Why threadjack?


----------



## invertoholic (Nov 10, 2008)

hey no offense it just pains me to see an animal treated as though it were a play thing iv'e seen cats and dogs in much worse for far longer than that i was just asking to understand why someone would wish to do this i understand that some of you just like to see how they look and btw i am 27 and when me and my wife do have children there shall be no halloween for other reason but mostly because it is more for the parents amusement than the child's sorry to ruffle feathers like many your age you need to lighten up some plus have you found any stinky biscuits on ur pillows? if not then i am surprised to hear that being as how many others i know that do that dress up find out their furry friend didnt like it none too much     btw i would love to see pics of you dressing up an LQ like that


----------



## Lucara (Nov 10, 2008)

Mia absolutely loves me. Seeing as to how she was starving and near death when I found her about 2 months ago, I doubt being dressed up in a santa suit for 5 min is really much of a pain to her. Nope, no kitty biscuits or lemonade either. =) Shes a good girl and she knows I'm completely crazy about her. Maybe its you that needs to lighten up? Lol your the only one who has a problem with it and thats including the cat.


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 10, 2008)

Hilarious pics. How in the world did you actually accomplish putting those on your cat, and having them pose long enough for pics? It actually looks quite content with her/his(?) lil' getup on.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 10, 2008)

Allright Allright, here I go, here is Hope, she really, really hate it but tolerate it as her mommy(ME  )
just been so tickle trilled how adorable kitty she is


----------



## Lucara (Nov 10, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> Hilarious pics. How in the world did you actually accomplish putting those on your cat, and having them pose long enough for pics? It actually looks quite content with her/his(?) lil' getup on.


Lol theres just one strap on her belly. It just kinda slips on =D. Shes very calm and laid back. Everyone whose met her agrees. =D


----------



## Taceas (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> i once had a very sweet loving and quite evil black female short hair and i loved her dearly so much so that when she passed i vowed to never have another feline friend    having said that i do not understand what would posses a person to waste precious money on something to dress their cat up in are you trying to replace children moved out or never had? ir are you just the cruel sort of person that enjoys making suck a beautiful animal as a feline or dog feel about as loved as a plastic doll? not being mean just trying to understand the logic and mentality of those who play "dress up the pet"
> 
> want something for stupid silly and demeaning little costumes ?
> 
> have a child!


Oh where to start...where to start...

Putting crap on your pets occasionally does not equal "empty nest syndrome" for most people. But yes, lets put pointless crap on human children instead! Great, albeit useless, bit of logic there.  

In case you haven't noticed, having pets isn't an essential requirement of life. We have them because we enjoy having them. For some of us they're something to nurture and take care of. For others, they're a part of the family. Lots of things we have and partake in aren't vital to the human condition. There's this neat concept called humor, great stuff. Humans do stupid things so they can laugh, strange I know! 

Part of that enjoyment for some is goofing off occasionally with our beloved pets being the subject of the entertainment. I do the same to my husband and I'd damn sure do the same to my children, if I _could_ have any. 

I don't dress my pets up for Halloween or Christmas, I don't carry them around with me in my handbag where ever I go, I don't get Christmas pictures of them...but I do stick harmless crap on them at home. Why? Because I enjoy doing so and because it does them no permanent harm. 

Please let me know when you want to stop by and pluck the fallen leaves that I've piled on my dog and cats, okay? Oh cruel fate for me adopting them from certain death at the pound only to torture and demean them! Never mind the fact that they thoroughly enjoy the activity themselves...the dog running through leaf piles and the cats chasing and pouncing on leaves rustling and blowing in the wind.

 

But I would like to thank you for coming along and ruining the fun of the thread.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> i once had a very sweet loving and quite evil black female short hair and i loved her dearly so much so that when she passed i vowed to never have another feline friend    having said that i do not understand what would posses a person to waste precious money on something to dress their cat up in are you trying to replace children moved out or never had? ir are you just the cruel sort of person that enjoys making suck a beautiful animal as a feline or dog feel about as loved as a plastic doll? not being mean just trying to understand the logic and mentality of those who play "dress up the pet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem..... BOO!!!!


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 10, 2008)

Taceas said:


> Oh where to start...where to start...
> 
> Putting crap on your pets occasionally does not equal "empty nest syndrome" for most people. But yes, lets put pointless crap on human children instead! Great, albeit useless, bit of logic there.
> 
> ...


Nicely said.


----------



## venomous.com (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> and btw i am 27 and when me and my wife do have children there shall be no halloween for other reason but mostly because it is more for the parents amusement than the child's


Well, I'm 36 and I do have a child and I can assure you that they LOVE Halloween. You should have seen my lil 14 month old girl running up to the houses this year, loving the attention she got. Dude, relax, grow up a bit and have some fun. It won't kill anyone.


----------



## invertoholic (Nov 10, 2008)

yet again i think my point was taken on purpose the wrong way     

           i did not mean to ruffle any feathers but look if you are gonna post pics
 and name the thread what it is {very truthful though i might add} then expect something from it i'm sure the touchy mods of this forum are gonna cite me another 3 points for all this but loook if YOU are gonna DRESS UP an ANIMAL

       then expect something at some point at some time to be said!

                   IS THAT PLAIN ENOUGH?
                                                           i hope so as to leaves and animals playing in them fine whatever they do that all on their own as for items of cloth made by humans and put on an animal that pushes or claws the said item off then why bother? i understand most humans are rather simple little creatures in their own right and enjoy the torture of other animals as is their "right" when you think of them as pets not friends or creatures for study like i said in the second post          

                       I WOULD LOVE TO SEE ONE OF YOU TRY TO PUT ANTLERS ON A DEATH STALKER             i would also like to see a pic of the sting and the video of the doctor telling you they do not carry the anti venom of that species   and the look on his face when you tell him how the sting occurred



               GET A LIFE,GET A CLUE,GET SOME SENSE AND STOP WASTING SPACE IN THIS WORLD BY BUYING A GUN! LOL


----------



## venomous.com (Nov 10, 2008)

Therapy is only a phone call away.


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic, you sound like jay leno  no harm, i'm just a leno fan  do you hate stupid criminals too??


----------



## Taceas (Nov 10, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> i did not mean to ruffle any feathers


Yes you did. Generally when people preface their posts by saying this, they mean to ruffle feathers, albeit as sweetly as possible.



			
				intertoholic said:
			
		

> the touchy mods of this forum are gonna cite me another 3 points


This corroborates the above, yes? Run your mouth much to already get docked points in your short lifespan on the forum thus far?  



			
				invertoholic said:
			
		

> IS THAT PLAIN ENOUGH?


Hey, you spelled it correctly and in all caps too! We are not deaf.



			
				invertoholic said:
			
		

> I WOULD LOVE TO SEE ONE OF YOU TRY TO PUT ANTLERS ON A DEATH STALKER


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this would mean certain death to the arachnid. I decorated my arachnid shelf for Halloween, does that count? 



			
				invertoholic said:
			
		

> GET A LIFE,GET A CLUE,GET SOME SENSE AND STOP WASTING SPACE IN THIS WORLD BY BUYING A GUN! LOL


I already own one of each of those, thanks. How about yourself?


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw the cutest cat sweater at Target the other day, it said "MEOW", and was red and green for christmas. I considered getting it for my kitties, I could just imagine that annoyed look on their faces, saying "Mom, get this ridiculous thing off me and get a life". 
I need to find a hanukkah sweater for my dog, because she's Jewish. Last year I bought her an adorable dreidel toy. I thought about getting her a little doggy sized kippah, but realized that those are worn by men, not women, and she's a girl dog, so it would be ridiculous.

*note- the above text is all a joke, not to be taken too seriously*


----------



## Lucara (Nov 11, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> ...why do I even bother? yet another human weakness the inability to know when to stfu...


:?


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 11, 2008)

Wheres the grammar police. I see many infractions .

Seriously, I know I'm not the best speller and whatnot, but a little punctuation and capitalization go a LONG way


----------



## ErinKelley (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lmao*

I don't think his keyboard has a coma or a period key.:?


----------



## Taceas (Nov 11, 2008)

How'd you guys notice that? I couldn't even decipher it past the second sentence. He needs a decoder ring or something.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey fellow serial killers in the making-

Here's my contribution to the endless line of animal abuse:













Also:
*Torture:
1. 	the act of inflicting excruciating pain, as punishment or revenge, as a means of getting a confession or information, or for sheer cruelty.
2. 	a method of inflicting such pain.
3. 	Often, tortures. the pain or suffering caused or undergone.
4. 	extreme anguish of body or mind; agony.
5. 	a cause of severe pain or anguish*

As far as I can tell, no one here was/is going to make a Malaysian noose hold out of a feather boa.












Wait no...I'm starting to see it now...


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 11, 2008)

Taceas said:


> How'd you guys notice that? I couldn't even decipher it past the second sentence. He needs a decoder ring or something.


I seriously Laughed out Loud , and my dog looked at me like I was crazy. I like sarcastic humor  .


----------



## crpy (Nov 11, 2008)

Heh heh love the pics guys:clap: :clap:


----------



## Mina (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my pit bull a leather or faux leather, Harly Davidson jacket and little cap for Halloween, it was so cute!!!!!!  Then I got my female husky/lad mix a little witch hat with green braids.  I didn't get a pic of the husky, I couldn't keep it on her head long enough.  I did get a picture of the pit bull, but it was before I had a digital camera, I'll have to find it and post it.
@ everyone who has posted pics so far.  How adorable!!!!!!!!  Beautiful babies!!  
@ the person trolling this thread, I don't feed trolls, you are now on ignore.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys great pics i gotta dress up my cat in something like these

ill have to get some pics up on here soon


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 11, 2008)

*Roach on my cat*








Does this count? lol


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 11, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> Does this count? lol


Count what? decorating ur kitty? lol :} 
sum people will find that very disturbing!  

hahahaha


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 11, 2008)

did your kitty eat it afterwards?


----------



## mouse (Nov 11, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> Does this count? lol


OH NO! did you notice your pet has an infestation!? get the flee dip (roach dip?)!

or is it  the roach that has a BIG furry growth on it's underside?

a friend of mine dresses her cat up sometimes. i never dressed any of mine up tho, only got T's and a hamster tho. 
and my kids love halloween, my daughter will turn 14 inn december and is already planing what she will go trick or treating as NEXT year.


----------



## mouse (Nov 11, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> Allright Allright, here I go, here is Hope, she really, really hate it but tolerate it as her mommy(ME  )
> just been so tickle trilled how adorable kitty she is


no animal was hurt in the making of this picture

i love this pic. actually i love all the pictures. 

the only thing i managed to do was stick my hamster in a cup and call it a teacup hamster


----------



## Taceas (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, hamsters definitely aren't as versatile for dressing up. You could put them in a ball though!  

I don't usually feed trolls either, but this one was just too good to resist toying with.


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 11, 2008)

for those not already aware of this site: 

http://www.stuffonmycat.com/


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a pet dubia too but I would NEVER subject them to this type of degradation!  I mean, really!!!  

As for felines, I have a cat who needs no costume for Halloween!


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

kitty_b said:


> ahahaha, i'm actually guilty of this atrocity. i saw a pair of reindeer antlers at the pet store and couldn't resist. unfortunately, i couldn't get decent pictures in the 0.3 seconds before they realized what i was doing.


I have that same hat.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the pics guys and gals. I am going to show this thread to my wife as soon as I get home. By the way, she also has this Christmas jacket she puts on one of our pups. It's cold here during early morning potty time and the dog loves it.

David


----------



## The_Phantom (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh god I thought this was an actual thread about ACTUAL cat abuse which would just ...destroy me.

GLAD to see its only silly pet costumes. XD Love the pics everyone!!


----------



## Laceface (Nov 12, 2008)

I love all the pictures! The pittbull/lab we used to have (he died recently, poor boy) used to love ANY attention. We often put shorts and shirts on him, and he didn't seem to mind.

I worked at a daycare, and every kid LOVED dressing up for halloween, definitely a holiday for the kids


----------



## froggyman (Nov 13, 2008)

i skipped this thread at first without preview as i thought i contained awful torture....you have offically brought a smile to my face...


----------



## blazetown (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol...winstons a little "out of it"


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 18, 2008)

despite this being a GOD AWFUL picture of me, i had to post it. 

cats can get revenge for the torture you inflict. one opportune time is when you're trying to SLEEP. mind you, this onslaught is still missing 1 cat and the dog.  in fact, you can see the dog toy she had brought me just before this picture.


----------



## blazetown (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's more torture...and me looking dirty


----------



## MizM (Nov 19, 2008)

kitty_b said:


> ahahaha, i'm actually guilty of this atrocity. i saw a pair of reindeer antlers at the pet store and couldn't resist. unfortunately, i couldn't get decent pictures in the 0.3 seconds before they realized what i was doing.
> 
> jekyll:
> mom...
> ...



Is this a polydactyl? It looks like there are more toes in that pic than the camera is showing! I have a guy with similar colors, he actually has 7 toes and one extra claw!!

I can say I'm innocent of this atrocity, only because my felines will not stand for this nonsense. The ferrets are another story however... they make the cutest little t-shirts and hoodies and hats and jackets...... 

As far as our thread troll... do what I do. Ignore them and click in the little "!" triangle in the lower left-hand corner of their post. Let the moderators deal with the little minds!


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 19, 2008)

MizM said:


> Is this a polydactyl? It looks like there are more toes in that pic than the camera is showing! I have a guy with similar colors, he actually has 7 toes and one extra claw!!


yup, jekyll is polydactyl. he has one extra true toe on every foot, and another claw (with toe pad but no bones) on his front right foot.


----------



## Lucara (Nov 19, 2008)

Aww my parents have a hemingway that has 2 extra toes in each foot =D. Two Toes Tony (his mobster name).


----------



## MizM (Nov 19, 2008)

kitty_b said:


> yup, jekyll is polydactyl. he has one extra true toe on every foot, and another claw (with toe pad but no bones) on his front right foot.


He's too cute, here's "Little Face" with this "opposable thumbs"! He and Jekyll could be brothers!


----------



## Lucara (Nov 19, 2008)

Hehe I'm such a cruel person but..I cant help it!! I died laughing after I put her in this jacket. Its a bit too small so I have to go back and get a size larger but its still adorable!


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 19, 2008)

^that last picture just screams "you shall pay for this, mama."

jekyll and little face seem to strike the same pose:


----------



## Ritzman (Nov 19, 2008)

@ kitty b, that's an awesome picture with your cats all mobbed up on you.

@ Blazetown, sweet cat man. Reminds me skeletor, the way his nose is all black.

@ lucara, those pics with the cat with the hood on, had my girlfriend and my sister laughing so hard.

Awesome pics everybody.:clap: 

Here is a site that all cat lovers need to check out.
HOW TO TELL YOUR CAT IS PLOTTING TO KILL YOU. Go ahead. Click on the link and see if your cat exhibits any of these symptoms.
http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php


----------



## MizM (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh how funny, they really resemble each other, that "I'm so much better than YOU" look!! And their boxing glove front feet! Has Jekyll ever been to California, messing with a female and not told you??!!


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 19, 2008)

MizM said:


> Oh how funny, they really resemble each other, that "I'm so much better than YOU" look!! And their boxing glove front feet! Has Jekyll ever been to California, messing with a female and not told you??!!


haha, i got him when he was a year old (2003). some crazy lady was breeding cats for polydactylism. his parents were brother and sister, i believe. and their parents were probably brother and sister. i adopted him from the woman who purchased him from the breeder.  

i must admit, he's a bit "special." i think he has the kitty equivalent of down syndrome. he also has allergies, thin fur, and walks funny. but i love the little freak.  he has an AWESOME personality, but he really didn't need to be passing on his defective genes. besides, the owner had tried to breed him and he never showed any interest. maybe he doesn't swing that way.


----------



## MizM (Nov 20, 2008)

Funny. They say polydactyls are a bit more clumsy, I know mine is!! I found him under a house. 2 weeks old, dehydrated, anemic, flea ridden. Bottle fed him to health, and he still thinks I owe him!! Gotta love the kitties with attitude tho.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Nov 20, 2008)

invertoholic said:


> hey no offense it just pains me to see an animal treated as though it were a play thing iv'e seen cats and dogs in much worse for far longer than that i was just asking to understand why someone would wish to do this i understand that some of you just like to see how they look and btw i am 27 and when me and my wife do have children there shall be no halloween for other reason but mostly because it is more for the parents amusement than the child's sorry to ruffle feathers like many your age you need to lighten up some plus have you found any stinky biscuits on ur pillows? if not then i am surprised to hear that being as how many others i know that do that dress up find out their furry friend didnt like it none too much     btw i would love to see pics of you dressing up an LQ like that


We put coats on our dogs because its winter and they will get cold.


----------



## blazetown (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to know a girl with six toes


----------



## MizM (Nov 21, 2008)

ShellsandScales said:


> We put coats on our dogs because its winter and they will get cold.


Also to protect their delicate eyes during those long Harley rides!!!:razz:


----------



## mouse (Nov 21, 2008)

we have a few ppl here at the apt, that put jackets/sweaters on their dogs since it's getting a bit cold at times.
my sister wants to get some jackets/sweaters for her dogs, their fur is real short and one of them gets cold fast. but she has those big dogs she has a hard time finding something that would work. but she bundles them up at night time (she actually tucks them into bed).


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 21, 2008)

i used to put a waterproof vest on my basset hound. otherwise he was miserable/cold/wet if it was snowing or raining. the disadvantages to having a normal size body but midget legs.


----------



## mouse (Nov 21, 2008)

but basset hounds are cute .  never had any, we mostly had mini pinchers, doberman, irish setter, newfundlanders, and mix breeds (mini pincher X chihuahua X pekinese )


----------



## arachnocat (Nov 25, 2008)

*More feline torture - Santa is scary!*

I took my kitty in for a pic with Santa at Petsmart a few years ago. The look on his face is precious. lol. 







He's really good in public and loves car rides. He's not even afraid of big dogs and was checking them out while I was in line. He has the amazing ability to scare the pee out of little dogs just by looking at them. I don't know how he does it.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 25, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> .......... The look on his face is precious. lol. ......


You are not kidding, Ahahahahhaa,


----------



## -Exotic (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh man this is one girly thread. COOTIES
Jokes 
I love cats keep them coming guys.

-Exotic,


----------

